# Segfault with multimedia/gstreamer1-vaapi



## kpect (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi!
Is there anybody who has multimedia/gstreamer1-vaapi working? I get Segmentation Fault every time I install this package on my Thinkpad T430.

```
> uname -a
FreeBSD KPECT 12.1-STABLE FreeBSD 12.1-STABLE KPECT  amd64
```


```
> surf youtube.com
ERROR: Caught a segmentation fault while loading plugin file:
/usr/local/lib/gstreamer-1.0/libgstvaapi.so

Please either:
- remove it and restart.
- run with --gst-disable-segtrap --gst-disable-registry-fork and debug.
```

Without multimedia/gstreamer1-vaapi youtube videos play fine, but consume plenty of CPU time.
I've created an incident for developers: https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/gstreamer/gstreamer-vaapi/-/issues/241, but no any success at the moment 

Best regards,
Sergey.


----------

